# Selling Apartments



## Ang Cyprus (May 12, 2008)

Hi all

My partner and myself have 3 apartments to sell as we have now purchased a villa and would possibly like to buy a little bolthole in the UK.

The properties are listed below:

ONLY €136,679 EUROS (£79,995CYP) NEW FULLY FURNISHED LUXURY TWO BEDROOM APARTMENT with Spectacular Sea and Mountain Views in Mandria, Paphos

High quality furniture throughout including leather suite and silver appliances with large communal pool and children’s playground. Located in the lovely village of Mandria, walking distance to Mandria Bay and 5km from Pafos International airport, 10 km from Pafos town and 3 km from Secret Valley Golf Course. Ideal for permanent or holiday residence, a solid investment!

ONLY €128,145 EUROS (£75,000CYP) EXCLUSIVE LUXURY FULLY FURNISHED ONE BEDROOM APARTMENT WITH SKY TV WITH SEA AND MOUNTAINS VIEWS IN KATO PAPHOS.

Luxury one bedroom apartment fully furnished to the highest standard with leather suite, white goods, air-conditioning, SKY Satellite TV, communal swimming pool and parking. Located in the sought-after area of Kato Pafos, within easy walking distance to all local amenities and entertainment facilities. 

Ideal for holiday, residential letting.

ONLY €95,000 EUROS (£56,601CYP) EXCLUSIVE LUXURY FULLY FURNISHED STUDIO APARTMENT WITH SKY TV WITH SEA AND MOUNTAINS VIEWS IN KATO PAPHOS.

This luxury fully furnished studio apartment including all white goods, air-conditioning, SKY Satellite TV, DVD, Hi-Fi, bedding, cutlery, towels, pots, everything you could possibly need. Located in the sought-after area of Kato Pafos, within easy walking distance to all local amenities and entertainment facilities. 

ONLY €132,417 EUROS (£77,500CYP) EXCLUSIVE LUXURY ONE BEDROOM APARTMENT WITH A EXTENSIVE BALCONY OVERLOOKING TWO LARGE COMMUNAL INFINITY SWIMMING POOLS IN THE PICTUREQUE VILLAGE OF ANARITA NEAR PAPHOS.

This beautiful apartment has an extensive 35sqm balcony and luxury fittings including Granite kitchen work surfaces and Aluminium bedroom shutters. Situated on a luxury development with an Award Winning Design and outstanding leisure facilities including two large communal Infinity swimming pools, Leisure Room, Reception, Hobby Area, Gym and Private Allocated Parking 

If anyone has any recommendations as who would be able to market them effectively or would be interested at viewing the properties please email me, we live in Cyprus so can show people around them anytime.

Thanks
Ange


----------



## Ang Cyprus (May 12, 2008)

Hi Veronica 

Thank your for the link, I have sent an email via the website asking for your costs and copy of your contract.

Thanks
Ange


----------



## Ang Cyprus (May 12, 2008)

Thank you Veronica
i have sent an enquiry through the site asking for commission charges etc.


----------



## Ang Cyprus (May 12, 2008)

Thanks for the link Veronica, I have emailed via the website


----------

